# Living in a motorhome blog and tips



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I wondered if anyone read this blog....

http://www.livinginamotorhome.co.uk/Living-in-a-Motorhome-2011.html


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I never really understood why anyone wanted to write a blog. Who are they talking too and why?
If it's to inform their friends what was going on in their lives then maybe but why would anyone think that others would be interested in reading the life story of a Blogger.
Maybe it's me.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

People write blogs for themselves Bill, its like a diary but with a difference......a blog is there to share with the world, no one forces people to read them but they are welcome to.

I have not read it Heather but thanks for th elink, I will do


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

He has quite a few good tips.

Especially the one about hiding your keys if you've had a drink! 

And how to charge batteries for free. 

And so on...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes thanks Heather
I will have a look later on, always interested in the different methods/ideas people have.

Paul.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a bit wordy for me Heather, I like a blog with plenty of pictures and punchy facts which is where I'm trying to get to with mine.

I'm not sure I'd be wanting to make an admission such as this:
_
"Learn to hack. Learn to use Backtrack 4 a Linux operating system that boots from a USB stick. I do this regularly, now I can hack 90% of WEP security encoded wifi signals in under 15 min's. Its complicate to learn but once done its a breeze. Now listen...I don't go snooping around peoples stuff or try and break into their PC's I simply use the Internet. 99.99999% of people don't know I'm on it."_

So next time you see an old Kon-Tiki parked outside your house - he's using your (or neighbours) wifi! :roll:



BillCreer said:


> But why would anyone think that others would be interested in reading the life story of a Blogger.
> Maybe it's me.


I think it is Bill :lol: seems plenty of people are interested in this guy: http://www.livinginamotorhome.co.uk/gbook/gbook.php

We started ours for Friends / Family. It was easier than e-mailing, texting people all the time - we just stored our photos and what we got upto in one place and let people look if they wanted to so we weren't shoving it down their necks.

We get a couple of hundred people a day looking at it now and lots of people e-mail to thank us for a specific bit of advice or a place they might have missed or whatever. It's a nice feeling to have helped people - the main reason for us being on this forum.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I never really understood why anyone wanted to write a blog. Who are they talking too and why?
> If it's to inform their friends what was going on in their lives then maybe but why would anyone think that others would be interested in reading the life story of a Blogger.
> Maybe it's me.


Hi.

I write a blog or as us oldies would say "diary" to keep my fishing buddies up to date with the stuff I am catching as they shiver on the bank here in the winter while I idle the days away in my shorts.. And to keep the family informed where we are at any particular time and we are safe and well. They have a chance to respond with comments which will flag up the next time you log on to WiFi which can be a bit of a pain when abroad.

I write my blog on word or some other word processor as and when I feel I have something to say of interest, then when I can get on line I just copy it from word and paste it into my blog along with some picture or short video clips..

I wouldn't go rambling on about a spot on my arse, but like others try and make it short and interesting with pics, as everyone knows a picture writes a thousand words..

You can find my blog on the WWW thingy at the bottom of my pages..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I just wonder whether he is like the solo yachtsman who faked his round-the-world log and then disappeared over the side.

Has he actually left the 'Valley' - Lee or Rhonda?

Geoff


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Working my way through it
Good reading


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I enjoy reading the bloggs of motorhomers! I find them informative.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I write my health bog and have had nearly 57,000 hits in 2.5 years.
It is around the world and has bought me so many friends, Magazine write ups and TV and talking at Conferences. many Hospitals and Universities read it. 
So keep writing blogs, you never know who needs to know what you have to say.
I do agree photos are needed though a visual makes it look better.
And Aspin own up you write a lovely one :wink: :wink:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi heatherchloe. i don't normally read peoples blogs they are boring . but for some unknown reason started to read it . its the first time this forum has made me laugh and that has got to be worth £12.50 of any ones money i think he is funny as fxxk.jud


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> I write my health bog


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
You've done it again, Mavis. :lol:



locovan said:


> And Aspin own up you write a lovely one :wink: :wink:


Shucks.

Dougie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will have a read later, looks interesting.

I have enjoyed writing our Summer 2011 blog and posting the photos. It may or may not be useful but people who know me and quite a few that dont have said it was funny if nothing else.

One of the reasons for shouting about it on here, posting all the time when we find something or something happens is that people on here want to hear it (or maybe they dont :-(

We have hardly any family left to tell about our adventures which is so sad for us as my dad would have laughed his kecks off if he was still around.

Our friends either all think we are mad or are too busy running the country and doing proper work stuff to be interested. Their loss.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We enjoyed reading other people's blogs when we were new to motorhoming and preparing for a year long trip round Europe. we gained some invaluable information.

We enjoyed writing our own blog of our year away for family and friends. We were surprised by just how many complete strangers were regularly reading it and so we tried to make it informative for others.

We continue to enjoy reading about the motorhoming adventures of others now we are back home and working 9 to 5 again.

Thanks for the link - have had a quick look and had to read out to my husband the bit about illicitly charging his leisure battery in a pub. He has some cheek! 

Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think folk who write blogs fall soundly into two camps..

Those who write for themselves friends and families and don't particular care if anybody else or even anybody reads it..

And those who write and religiously count the hit numbers to see if they are impressing others with their literary masterpieces and the exotic travels they are going on..

Nothing wrong with either, its their blog and will get out what they want from it.

ray.


----------

